# JUICING! Lost 4lb in 3 days!



## Arlandria

I love it - first 'diet/healthy eating plan' i've tried and actually stuck too!

I've lost 4lb in 3 days and have more energy already!!!

:thumbup:

Anyone else??


----------



## MummyToAmberx

You just drinking juice, saying its a healthy eating plan?


----------



## midori1999

I am glad you are feeling better, but is 3 days really sticking to anything?! :haha:

Maybe Ok for a bit of a 'detox' but I would imagine quite damaging long term if you're only drinking juice.


----------



## Arlandria

:rofl: Lets just say I usually fall off the wagon 2 days into any diet...hee hee

Its not damaging at all :)

You have a smoothie for breakfast (this takes up between 2-5 pieces of fruit depending on what I juice.

A mid morning veg juice (today I had carrots & orange)

Lunch I had a sweet potato & cottage cheese - small portion

and ive had 5 glasses of water.

I will have another mid afternoon veg juice and then a healthy small tea no later than 5pm

Actually very filling, full of vitamins & minerals and yes, you can live off just juice and its VERY healthy for you...I will be having days where I will JUST juice.

It isnt juice you buy at the supermarkets, its juice you've done from fruit :) in a juicing machine.

So yes, it is a very healthy eating plan :D


----------



## midori1999

Well, good luck, you'll have to let us know how you get on. 

Personally, I'd find it too restrictive and be starving half to death, I like my food too much. However, I have lost 11lbs in 2 weeks by eating _absolutely_ loads, eating more healthily and going to the gym. I've also had a 'sneaky' takeaway in that time too.


----------



## Arlandria

To be honest, everyone is very different. I have tried other diets, including slim fast to weight watchers & slimming world...I never stick to them.

This plan suits me and thats why I like it. I know my body is getting everything it needs and I am suprising not hungry, believe me I LOVE LOVE LOVE my food and I was worried I was gonna starve!

If anyone wants to check out Juicing, look for Jason Vale on youtube, and thats the kinda stuff i am doing!

Good luck :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

your body needs food as fuel to run correctly.
you need a varied balanced diet of all sources not just what your having.
this is a detox to me, as soon as you eat again, body be so excited it'l store the fat.


----------



## Arlandria

It is food. Just in juice form. Like I said you still get all the vitamins and minerals your body needs. Protein, calcium, iron vitamins etc etc etc You're body actually digests juice better than it does food form.

I'll stick to this and you go show your support else where :) Thanks though! :thumbup:


----------



## Arlandria

Heres a few links you might want to check out before you dismiss this healthy eating option :)

https://www.healingdaily.com/juicing-for-health.htm

https://www.gillianmckeith.info/yourbody/food/juicing/index.php

https://www.juicemaster.com/

Enjoy


----------



## Babydance

LOL at the above . anyway well done ive always wanted to do this but i fail and crisps attack me and jump in my mouth!! lol how long you planning on doing it for? xxx


----------



## Arlandria

To be honest, i'm just going to play it as I go along. I dont want to loose too much weight but i've been happy to stick with it this far albeit only 4 days lol and I dont believe in not having the odd treat!

Tomorrow I will just juice, we're going to a wedding on saturday and I know there will be 'naughties' at the ready :)

Its actually a lot easier than I first thought :) I'll keep you updated xx


----------



## TTC LADY

sounds like a perfectly sensible eating plan to me, albeit in juice form. Lots of fresh veg, minerals, all good stuff IMO !!

Can i ask are you alot overweight, such that its dropping off easier.

I'm looking for a decent diet i will stick to. Want to lose about 14 lbs onl, but after a few days i tend to lose the initial motivation.

thanks for the links, i will check them out and may give this a go next weekend.

Keep us posted on your progress pls.


----------



## SJR

Good on you Cassandra. I for one think you are doing great. Keep it up. :)


----------



## Elli21

I think what your doing is ALOT better than some of the diets out there!!! Especially slim fast and the like!

Try not to get too obsessed by it though hun :hugs: I remember doing a diet simular to yours but i didnt juice it, i just ate fruit and veg. I got caught up in the numbers that i was losing and got kinda OTT with it...

Please keep us updated, and i hope you do really well :) xx


----------



## Arlandria

TTC LADY - I'm 11st 0lb and I'm 4'11" so quite over weight for my stats etc. I would be happy at 8 1/2 stone - 9st :) or size 10 whichever comes first.

Probably only do it for about 6-8 weeks and go back to eating healthy.

To be honest i'm doing it more to try and change my bad eating ways first :)

Thank you ladies! XXX


----------

